# Smooth power pack



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Can someone tell me what a smooth power pack is.
Thanks


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Well... I am going to guess that we are talking about smooth in the way it relates to the train's running. A smooth power pack (or throttle, or Transformer) is going to be one that will allow small changes in voltage easy. This will allow the engine to operate more "smoothly" instead of going from stop to 10mph as soon as you touch the dial and then to 50at 20% and full speed well before full throttle. This is the sign of a cheap pack. The smooth packs allow the engine to start slowly and accelerate gradually all the way through the dials settings and not reaching full throttle until the dial hits 100%.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey is spot on with his description. I have three MRC Tech 4 transformers that operate smooth as silk. You can start the train at a virtual crawl and gradually pick up speed just like a real train with no jerking or lurching. Ditto for de-acceleration. They allow you to control the speed very naturally, like a real train.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, I was trying to hook up a power pack to work as a throttel for my
zephyr. Mine is not smooth I was getting whiplass. Also I can"t change Direction. Thanks again for the help.
Bill


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The Zephyr should have come with it's own power supply. Why are you not using that?

Or are you talking about a California Zephyr, as in the Passenger train... If so that is a different story. What are you trying to do with what kind of stuff. Some power supplies are not suited for model trains and can actually fry the electronics inside the engine or the motor itself.

Also are you running a DC engine on DCC rails? DC engines do not like running on DCC and they are not going to operate very smooth.

Massey


----------



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm running the Dcc Zephyr and I wanted another throttle and the instructions said I could use a smooth power pack connected the DCS51.
Bill


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow I didnt know that the Zephyr did this. That is kinda cool. Anyway you would need a throttle like a MRC Tech 4 or pretty much any of the Tech series throttles. Bachmann makes a Magnum Throttle that works really smooth too. Be careful as the basic bachmann thottles are not smooth.

Massey


----------



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll have to price the MCR tech, I might be better off with a Digitrax throttlle. The book does not say if i should have direction control with a power pack as a throttle
thanks again
Bill


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

All DC throttles are going to have direction control. You dont have to worry about that.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You are better off getting a new throttle, You will get more out of it for your money!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

NIMT said:


> You are better off getting a new throttle, You will get more out of it for your money!


Yes do not buy a DC controller (power pack) to use with the Zephyr. The "jump" port on the Zephyr is intended for use with a DC controller you already have to help with your transistion from DC to DCC.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

that is what he was looking to do.

Massey


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Even if I should be able to run DC locos (on 00) with my DCC setup,I kept a DC controller to "break in" DCC ready locos before decoder installation.I've been burned once,ruined a decoder,it won't happen again.


----------

